# MBGFC Jr. Angler Tournament July 11-12



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Tom, registration is Friday July 11th from 5-8pm at the MBGFC Clubhouse on the grounds of Orange Beach Marina. Registration is 30$ per angler and 20$ for MBGFC Junior members. There is no minimum number of anglers per boat. LuLu's will provide dinner from 6-8pm Friday night and the Captain's meeting will follow. We will award 1st-4th prizes for Catch and Release Billfish and 1st-3rd for Tuna, Wahoo, Dolphin, King Mackerel, Spanish Mackerel, Bonito, Amberjack, Red Snapper, and Speckled Trout. Lines in at 5am and lines out at 5pm. The weigh dock will be open from 4-7pm. All boats must be in the trough at Orange Beach Marina by 7pm at the latest. The awards ceremony will follow weigh in. Anglers must be 18 years or younger and a salt water fishing license is required for anglers 16 and older. I'm sorry this information was not posted on the website; I just checked it myself and I will make sure it is added soon. We look forward to your participation in our tournament. Bill Hixson
------Original Message------
From: t h
To: Bill and Allison Hixson
ReplyTo: [email protected]
Sent: Jul 6, 2008 9:00 AM
Subject: Jr. Tournament

Can you provide some info on this weekends tournament please? Times, entry fee, etc. Thanks 

Tom Hammond 
"problem child" 
"gladiator"


----------

